# extractor de humos



## ernesnes

He buscado esta palabra en diccionarios ,incluso en el de esta página,pero no aparece,si alguien lo sabe, gracias!!!:
ESTRACTOR DE HUMOS, por ejemplo el que hay en habitaciones para fumadores.


----------



## Gizmo77

Se escribe "Extractor", tanto en castellano como en inglés.


----------



## CatStar

Hola ernesnes
Se dice _extractor fan_ o como gizmo ha dicho simplemente _extractor._
Se usa esta palabra por habitaciones o cocinas igual
Cat


----------



## ernesnes

Y la accion de extraer humo, puede ser diferente a "extracting"??
Estoy buscando otro sinonimo me temo.
Muchas gracias por la molestia, de veras.


----------



## Chalon

ernesnes said:
			
		

> Y la accion de extraer humo, puede ser diferente a "extracting"??
> Estoy buscando otro sinonimo me temo.
> Muchas gracias por la molestia, de veras.



I think that's may be "take out"


----------



## lauranazario

ernesnes said:
			
		

> Y la accion de extraer humo, puede ser diferente a "extracting"??
> Estoy buscando otro sinonimo me temo.


Hola Ernesnes.

Podría servirte *exhaust*... un abanico extractor es un _exhaust fan_.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## CatStar

Pues yo digo _extracting_, no sé si haya otra manera de decirlo?
Puedes decir _to recirculate the air_ pero no sé si tiene el mismo sentido porque con el estractor, saca el aire/humo de la habitación pero para _recirculate_ significa que lo limpia un poco y lo pone en circulación de nuevo.

de toda manera espero que te he ayudado un poco


----------



## fran.tampa

Hola amigos, no encuentro una traduccion adecuada para 'extractor de humos' o 'campana extractora de humos'  .Alguna sugerencia??
Gracias de antemano


----------



## apuquipa

Mira ésto:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=280125


----------



## fran.tampa

muchas gracias apuquipa


----------



## apuquipa

De nada, fran.


----------



## Iararo

Fume extractor (fan): (ventilador) extractor de humo


----------

